# Jvc LT-50C550 power board replacment



## Jayhalpo2508 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jvc power board replacement
If some one could help me I was just wondering Can I use a TV5502-ZC02-01 power board in place of TV5001-ZC02-01 power board


----------

